# Where is the cheapest online retailer for James wellbeloved?



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Hello, can anyone recomend a cheap place online for James wellbeloved,Pets at home don't seem to have any offers on at the moment :frown: I have managed to get it for £29.99 for a 15kg sack delivered before but i can't find the website i used 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Spanish (May 27, 2010)

James Wellbeloved Adult Lamb/Rice Kibble Dog 15Kg


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I definitely cant find it for 29.99 ive got 34.99


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> I definitely cant find it for 29.99 ive got 34.99


Which website is that hun? the other link didn't include VAT which takes it over £36 I think i was just got lucky with a offer when it was £29.99


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

awww 
it doesnt include p and p i just noticed, sorry

James Wellbeloved Lamb & Rice Puppy Food - 15kg


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

p and p free over 40quid and 15kg bags as little as 36

Buy James Wellbeloved Nutrition Pet Products, Online Pharmacy UK


----------



## bigdogworld (Sep 5, 2010)

Free express delivery over £45 and up to £16 off 

James Wellbeloved dog food offers


----------



## someday56 (Dec 4, 2010)

someone who sells this on Ebay is selling 15kg bag for £32.99 plus £5.99 delivery - express delivery it states. hope this helps


----------



## lexie2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

i just got christmas card from JWB with £1.50 off voucher in it! its not much but i love getting money off things!!!!


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

JAMES WELLBELOVED ADULT DOG FOOD - SAVE ONLINE AT GJW TITMUSS.

It's on offer there with fre delivery, and you get free 3kg with some, but its £40, not sure if it's worth the extra.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Cheers guys i've just seen this thread has been resurrected :lol: i've moved my two both onto Arden grange lamb and rice now a boy does the house smell better now :thumbup: :lol: :lol: Also a lot cheaper at £25 for 15kgs and nice firm poohs now


----------



## samlf (Oct 7, 2010)

James Wellbeloved Adult 15kg James Wellbeloved Adult for Sale


----------

